# BCAquaria Marine Photo Contest Winners Announced



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

*I'm pleased to announce our winners for our very first BCAquaria Marine Photo Contest. Thank you for everyones entries and votes.

A BIG thank you to Island Pets Unlimited and JL Aquatics for co-sponsoring this contest!

FIRST PLACE: Seahorse_Fanatic wins $100 JL Aquatics Store Credit
ENTRY#7









SECOND PLACE: jkhcjris wins $80 Island Pets Unlimited Store Credit
ENTRY #3









THIRD PLACE: losai wins $40 Island Pets Unlimited Store Credit
ENTRY #2









*


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats guys. Awesome pics.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats winners!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks BC Aquaria for putting on this contest. I would like to thank Island Pets and J&L for sponsering this contest and putting up some great prizes. I would especially like to thank all that voted for my picture I really do appreciate it.

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

congrats, nice pics... is there gonna be another fw contest in the near future?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Very well done and very nice pictures. Congratulations to all contest entrants!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz to all the winner. I am real happy that my little friends Felicia won first price


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks from Felicia for those who helped my daughter win. Not a bad pic (Marine betta) for a four years old 

I'd promised her that she could enter the contest so this is a huge thrill for her. I'll have to get her to take all my fish pics in the future, me thinks.

And a huge thanks to J&L, IPU and BCAquaria for setting this contest up and donating the prizes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tell Felicia congrats from all of us!


----------

